# Is Kindle update 3.02 a myth?



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

I've seen at least one mention of 3.02. Does anyone know if it really exists?
Ron


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

myth : a traditional story accepted as history

Nope. It's not.

And yes it is being pushed out to some specific Kindles for testing purposes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not released yet. . . .it's apparently in testing however. . . .one person here says they've pushed it to his.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazon is really great about updating the firmware on Kindles, so I would never assume a report of another update is a myth. However, with a Sony Reader always assume 1.0.0.0.1 is a myth!   Sony almost never updates their firmware.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess its possible that those that got it were told not to talk about it just yet on message boards. 
Just gets everyone riled up


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Why would it be a myth?  3.0.1 only just came out.  Patience


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, I read this thread, decided to turn on my wifi and see if anything happened and lo and behold it's updating right now.  So nope, not a myth.  

never mind... it did update but to 3.0.1


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm somewhat curious about what it will fix (if it really exists).   

There was a guy named Jason who posted on here and said he would let us know if it fixed the page turn slow-downs, but he's never come back to tell us.


----------



## ZebraDude (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys,

the 3.0.2 update is on Amazon software site! grab it while it is there!


----------



## ZebraDude (Sep 18, 2010)

link...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelg?nodeId=200529700


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks!  Installing as we speak.  Or as we type.  LOL.

I hope it fixes the page turn issue!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much!  I'm downloading the update as we speak.... but we're still having storms/hail etc here so I won't be able to check and see if it helps with our slow page turn issue.  Will those of you who get this and have sun or bright light today... please keep us updated?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

It's night here so cant test, browsing seems speedier though but that's not really the issue.


----------



## troutguy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kindle 3.0.2 software seems to have solved the slow page turns in full sun problem for me! Updated today and tested in full sun (indoors on a hot day). No slowdowns noted after more than 30 minutes of reading! With 3.0.1, I had huge slowdowns under similar conditions a couple of days ago after only about five minutes. 

I know this isn't definitive, but seems to have worked for my graphite wifi Kindle. I definitely was not looking forward to having to return this machine....


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree.  I have been reading outside for quite awhile today, and it seems the slow page turns have disappeared for me as well.  Yay!!


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh this is fantastic news! So happy to hear the reports that 3.0.2 is fixing that dreaded sun problem!


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 10, 2010)

I just finished downloading 3.0.2 too hoping it would fix my "freezing up" problem ~ no such luck.  It still continues to freeze up causing me to reset it every time I turn it on.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, Rosemary, that sounds bad.  Have you called customer service yet?  It sounds like they need to send you a replacement!


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 10, 2010)

I did and they told me when the 3.0.1 trial version software went out they were hoping this would correct the problem.  Apparently, this can be a common problem with some Kindles -- lucky me I got one that has this problem!  No one told me the 3.0.2 software would be the answer -- it was just me hoping it would be.  

I did send Customer Service a reply about the 3.0.2 not doing anything for the "freezing up" problem.  I hope I hear back from them.  It is very frustrating.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> I did and they told me when the 3.0.1 trial version software went out they were hoping this would correct the problem. Apparently, this can be a common problem with some Kindles -- lucky me I got one that has this problem! No one told me the 3.0.2 software would be the answer -- it was just me hoping it would be.
> 
> I did send Customer Service a reply about the 3.0.2 not doing anything for the "freezing up" problem. I hope I hear back from them. It is very frustrating.


You might want to just go ahead and give them a call. Make sure it's Kindle customer service you talk to, not just regular Amazon customer service. I bet you'll have a new one on the way by the end of the phone call. No waiting for email replies. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

I just downloaded the update. I have not had a problem with freezing or page turns being slow...but with the update, my page turns are now faster.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Hearing a lot of good things about the 3.02 update. I don't have any issues yet but am itching to update after a few more confirmations...

Some folks like Rosemary here, seen to have some messed up hardware as well. Hope that gets fixed fast for her....


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Couldn't stand the suspense and updated my K3 software. Definite increase in page turn speed . Thumbs up for the Software team...


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I'm downloading the 3.02 update now-- would one of you please let me know about how long this update took? (Seems to be taking longer than usual; so far, it's been about 30 minutes.)

Thanks!*


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Daisy, that sounds like way too long.  Mine didn't take any longer than the 3.0.1 update did.  Maybe something like 5 minutes?


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Daisy, that sounds like way too long. Mine didn't take any longer than the 3.0.1 update did. Maybe something like 5 minutes?


*Lindnet,

I canceled the dowload, redownloaded, and it's working fine! Thanks so much for your quick reply.*


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Lindnet,
> 
> I canceled the dowload, redownloaded, and it's working fine! Thanks so much for your quick reply.*


Glad I could help!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Is the 3.02 update just for the K3?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, the whole family of K3 devices (K3 3G US, K3 3G UK, K3 WiFi).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This is weird.  I just tried to update Hubby's 3G Australian kindle (the same as the UK version even though it ships from the USA) and three times the bin was sitting on the root directory, but after ejecting, the 'update button' was greyed. Reattached the kindle to the PC and the bin had vanished. Kindle had not been restarted - so where did it go? I gave up after 3 goes then wondered if I would have the same issues with your hacks NiLuJe.  Used the 3Ggb bin, and worked like a dream.  So I was using the right serial number from Amazon but it seems to simply vanish each time.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Huh, yeah, that's weird, AFAIR, only the update process itself removes the bin file...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, I was downloading the 3.0.1 update and not the beta 3.0.2 update.  Still dont know why it went poof though!


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

lindnet said:


> I'm somewhat curious about what it will fix (if it really exists).
> 
> There was a guy named Jason who posted on here and said he would let us know if it fixed the page turn slow-downs, but he's never come back to tell us.


It's not a myth, and sorry I haven't posted back yet. I just started my Fall quarter of school (Junior accounting major) and have been swamped with classes, interviews, etc. So I haven't had a chance to post back  But to let you know, I haven't noticed the page turn issue since 3.0.2. I wanted to give it some time before I posted any premature info. I'll go update my original post with this information.

Jason


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Ok, I was downloading the 3.0.1 update and not the beta 3.0.2 update. Still dont know why it went poof though!


Did you already have the 3.0.1 on there? If so, it went poof because the Kindle was telling it that it was already installed.


----------



## hskye (Sep 13, 2010)

Hullo, quick newbie questions - If my Kindle is on version 3.0, do I need to download both versions 3.0.1 and 3.0.2? Or will the latest suffice?

Also, I noticed the 3.0.2 is a "preview". What will happen when the official version is released? Do I need to delete the preview version and install the official release? Or is the preview already the full release?

Assume I don't have wireless/ 3G capacity and I have to do this manually.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

As always, the latest updates contains all the previous ones, so you can directly jump to 3.0.2, it'll chain install all the needed update steps in one shot .


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

hskye said:


> Also, I noticed the 3.0.2 is a "preview". What will happen when the official version is released? Do I need to delete the preview version and install the official release? Or is the preview already the full release?
> 
> Assume I don't have wireless/ 3G capacity and I have to do this manually.


Although 3.0.2 is listed as "preview", it's the full version. I think it's just that Amazon hasn't begun pushing it out to everyone yet. And yes, you do download the bin file to your computer and install it manually. It will restart your Kindle twice during the the install.

Melissa


----------



## hskye (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you NiLuJe and Melissa!   Just the answers I was looking for.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

rockstone said:


> Couldn't stand the suspense and updated my K3 software. Definite increase in page turn speed . Thumbs up for the Software team...


@rockstone, your avi is scaring me. That is one baaaaad cat.

I updated to 3.0.2. I don't see a significant difference yet but I haven't had a chance to try it in full sun. I wanted to mention that it rebooted twice for me during the update process and the second time it went through a stage 1 and a stage 2 so it took longer than when I updated to 3.0.1. Everything seems to be working fine though.

_Edited because rockstone's avi threw me completely OT for a moment there._


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> Did you already have the 3.0.1 on there? If so, it went poof because the Kindle was telling it that it was already installed.


Yes, I did, I had forgotten that the .02 was a beta. I thought it might just hang around and sit there, like when you captured the .bin for the 2.5 update. But poof it went!


----------



## ryan214 (Sep 20, 2010)

I downloaded the file (wi-fi only) to my computer...dragged it into the Kindle folder...however, the update option is still grayed out!  I don't get it.  I tried multiple times...even when I reconnect my kindle to my computer, it shows the update file still in there..so that's not the issue.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

ryan214 said:


> I downloaded the file (wi-fi only) to my computer...dragged it into the Kindle folder...however, the update option is still grayed out! I don't get it. I tried multiple times...even when I reconnect my kindle to my computer, it shows the update file still in there..so that's not the issue. Any suggestions?


The only things I can think of is to make sure you've got the correct file, and make sure it's going into the root directory and not into one of the folder.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

And make sure you're not already on 3.0.2, it seems to have been pushed OTA to a few devices these last days...


----------



## scott h (Sep 9, 2010)

ryan214 said:


> I downloaded the file (wi-fi only) to my computer...dragged it into the Kindle folder...however, the update option is still grayed out! I don't get it. I tried multiple times...even when I reconnect my kindle to my computer, it shows the update file still in there..so that's not the issue. Any suggestions?


I got the same thing, but i was dowloading the wrong version. Make sure you are downloading the right update and make sure its for your type of kindle. I downloaded the right one and it worked perfectly.


----------

